# shetland in rescue...



## chandab (Apr 11, 2013)

Posted to mini forum first, but since she is Shetland, maybe the pony forum is a better place to post this.

I don't normally forward these things, but... A Wa-Full bred mare is with a broker and AC4H is trying to rehome her (not exactly sure how it works, I've never looked in to it as I'm too far away). I don't know if she's up on their website yet, but she is on their FB page. Hopefully, this will link to their FB page: https://www.facebook...151220844943864 Hopefully someone closer can help her out. 12 year old palomino mare with a pretty blaze.

Guess if this isn't allow the mods will delete it.


----------



## horsefeather (Apr 15, 2013)

I went to that website and it looks like she was sold for $475, thus she is safe!


----------



## chandab (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope so, she was just so darn cute, and evidently they have her papers.


----------

